# [SOLVED] Network problems with Samsung blu ray



## Glaswegian

Hi folks

I hope this is the right place to post - I did consider Networking but I'll start here anyway.:grin:

I recently purchased a Samsung BD-P3600 Blu ray player. I already have a Samsung TV (so they speak to each other etc) and one of the attractions of the P3600 was it's networking capabilities. It's able to use an existing Wi-Fi network connection to stream content direct from the PC.

My problem is that I cannot access my network. When trying the connection the player sees my network, but refuses to accept my WPA key. There does not appear to be enough room for all the characters of the key. I have turned off the firewall and XP is set to acknowledge connections from other devices, but to no avail. I know the key is correct because there are 2 laptops sharing the connection already and I have checked the key.

If anyone has any ideas then I'd be most grateful.


----------



## ebackhus

*Re: Network problems with Samsung blu ray*

What length is the key? Regular WPA should only ask for 8 characters at least so reducing the length may help. My player uses Ethernet so I didn't dink with any keys.


----------



## Raylo

*Re: Network problems with Samsung blu ray*

Hi guys, I have a similar setup except I have the Samsung BD player and Samsung TV plugged into a Netgear wireless printserver/network switch (WPS-606). So I didn't need a key separately for those devices. Netflix and computer videos stream just fine with this setup. I can't answer Iain's question but this is another way to go if you can't make yours work. Of course you have to set up the WPS606 WPA but I don't recall any problems doing that.

BTW, you don't REALLY eat the haggis do you!!??


----------



## Glaswegian

*Re: Network problems with Samsung blu ray*

Thanks for your replies.

Being security focused, my key is around 60 characters. I'm using an ASUS WL-530g mini router. As I said, I know the key is correct.

I'm wondering if I should make the network open, try to connect and then secure the network again. I might try reducing the key length, although that goes against my better judgement...:grin:

And yes, I do eat haggis!


----------



## Glaswegian

*Re: Network problems with Samsung blu ray*

Solved the problem by reducing the number of characters in the WPA key.

Bit disappointing, from a security viewpoint, but needs must. I can't understand why Samsung would effectively restrict the number of characters - a strong key should be between 60 and 64 characters.


----------



## ebackhus

Hard to say, mate. How's streaming on there? On my Vizio the streaming is perfect over ethernet.


----------



## SABL

ebackhus said:


> Hard to say, mate. How's streaming on there? On my Vizio the streaming is perfect over ethernet.


What?? I was just getting ready to pull some Cat5 and do away with the NetGear wireless that takes a dump quite often. I don't lose the connection if I launch the app right away. I might make a post over in Networking before making a change with the router I have.


----------



## Raylo

Man, 60 characterers isn't a strong key, it is a "I can't even think of a strong enough adjective" key! Mine streams flawlessly from network devices and Internet, too, with a Linksys 54GL router and Netgear WPS606. Haven't tried streaming 1080P bluray but I suspect that would push it.... or with other pc surfing use or home netcam viewing perhaps choke the pipe.


----------



## Glaswegian

Forgot about this thread!

Haven't really tried any streaming as such - just a pleasure to be able to view photos on the TV!

All my music plays fine as well, so I'll maybe try streaming a movie soon.


----------

